# Sticky  Upgrading an OEM System



## linderman

*UPGRADING AN OEM SYSTEM *



So; you are toying with the idea of upgrading your OEM computer system ? An OEM computer system would be; Dell, Gateway, Compaq, HP, E-Machines etc. etc. etc. Maybe you desire a faster CPU or Video Card, maybe you want to overclock your CPU ?

First you must understand OEM systems are built with the “mission” of keeping the cost minimized. The OEM builders achieve this by bulk purchasing and contracting their motherboards directly from the main manufacturers of motherboards, like Asus, MSI etc. However the OEM manufacturer specs how their boards are to be built and always desires a bios which can not be upgraded with a bios file which does not originate from the same original OEM system assembler. 

For example: A certain Dell system may use a motherboard made by Asus with a model number very close to matching with a similar model of a retail motherboard made by Asus. When you desire a bios update; it’s only natural the owner will go to the Asus download website and look for the model number of the board found in the Dell system, only you will soon discover your “exact” board is not available at the asus website.

You *can not *use the bios from a very similar board either! (see footnote below) Even if they are almost identical in chipset and other core components and specs. You will immediately find upon trying to do so, the bios upgrading utility will not allow you to upgrade your bios with that Asus retail file. Your existing BIOS file will not ALLOW you to upgrade your bios because it does not find the correct code assigned by the original manufacturer prior to bios flashing.

The BIOS of OEM systems are usually designed to work for the original spec and not much beyond that, this keeps the tech support for the OEM machine to a very strict range of possible problems as well as cheaper engineering and programming of bios.


*OK; now that we have the dark cloud hanging over your upgrading dreams; what now?* :4-thatsba:upset:

Why not change the motherboard too ? which is the best option by far and offers you the most bang for your buck. Trying to install a newer CPU almost always requires a bios update, very seldom will you find a bios upgrade from the OEM to support your desired CPU upgrade unless they too had in mind of offering your “new spec” themselves, this does not happen very many times.

There are ways to keep your upgrade dreams alive and within a budget.

Ask for assistance with a new specification as well as how far forward can you go without getting into too much $$$$ We will need an idea of how much you want to spend with your upgrading desires. The budget is key!

Vendors such as newegg.com / mave.com / tigerdirect.com / zipzoomfly.com / frys.com are all excellent *first choice outlets *for upgrade parts, you can check slickdeals.net and froogle.com also once you know the make and model numbers of the parts you desire.


Another cheaper avenue (with a limited warranty period)

Mwave.com/ click on *refurbished* section deals with open box goods as well as manufacturer production overstock, these parts come with a 15 day warranty which allows plenty of time to verify if they work. The parts in this section can save you 50% and more ! its very easy to find motherboard upgrades which are far superior in performance to your original OEM board for $30.00 to $60.00

Such boards have full upgrade bios capability for the normal life expectancy of any retail motherboard.

Another key consideration for your upgrade plans are computer cases ? some OEM’s like Dell will not accept boards other than the unusual dimensions of their OEM boards. Again this can be addressed by replacing the OEM with an inexpensive case from one of the vendors ……… its not difficult to obtain a new case for $30.00 to $50.00 ------ In my experience Gateway / HP / E-Machines and most Compaq cases can be incorporated into future upgrade plans.

The key elements to assessing the potential for system upgrading and cost analysis lies in the determination of what you have now ?

If you give us your system model number or summary report generated from a software utility such as Everest Home Edition (free download) we can begin to discuss what you have and what you desire as well as how much $$$$ you will spend.

IMHO once you get to the point where you are spending $300.00 or more you must be very careful to evaluate the benefits to building or buying a new system! 

******If you currently have one of those OEM systems with the “slim” cases or compact design to save desktop space…..(these are usually about 6 inches wide at the front of the case) you will find your options for upgrading will be very impractical and limited, in fact I would abandon the thought of spending any more money on such a system.

Ebay is another source of buying upgrade parts, however there is a learning curve to using Ebay to limit any negative experiences you might encounter when buying parts from ebay. If you find something you are interested in and its listed on ebay, post the link to that part and we can try to give you additional information. I personally have enjoyed eBay transactions very much, but I have also seen and almost been a negative statistic a few times too.


In summary:

Just buying parts hoping they will work on an OEM system is a major game of “hit & miss” you can increase your chances for performance improvement if you are willing to purchase a new motherboard as part of your plans from the start, many people get lured into deeper spending because OEM systems deliberately lack upgradeability. Over-clocking options are almost never available in an OEM systems.

Don’t forget when upgrading video cards; 85% of the time you will need a better output and quality power supply then the existing OEM power supplies; which tend to be very low budget and will not power a higher end video solution.

System upgrading does however offer the majority of users an opportunity to improve the performance of your system *incrementally*; as you can find more $$$ in the future you can keep improving your system at your own pace as long as the research and evaluation are properly executed.


If your system was supplied with an OEM copy of windows you may need to buy a new copy of windows to stay within the "microsoft license" dont overlook this part of the equation. (thanks Sobeit)



*Happy Computing @ TSF* :wave:




*footnote:* Some system tinkers have found ways to force an OEM bios to accept a retail bios; I have tried this myself with mixed results; but you must be aware of the potential to end up with a dead non-booting motherboard, some times a simple bios chip replacment with a bios chip from a retail board bios version will get the OEM board into a willing upgrade status, however this can be very time consuming and at best is a Hit & Miss proposition! its not a task for the non-risk takers!


----------

